# Fort Lee to Nyack via Henry Hudson Dr?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Is is possible to go from Fort Lee, NJ to Nyack, NY via the Henry Hudson Dr/Trail and back? I would like to avoid 9W because there appears to be a section that gets pretty narrow.

Still new to cycling and would like a wider alternative for a safer ride.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

No. The Henry Hudson only takes you to Alpine where you climb back up to 9W.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

How's the surface on the HH?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

most is ok. it's a bit rough on the apline climb but would really only be an issue on the way down.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh I thought it was paved? I guess I'll be checking it out soon (as long as the road doesn't ice up).


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

It is paved. The southern section is relatively new asphalt. The northern section can be rough in places.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

pennstater said:


> It is paved. The southern section is relatively new asphalt. The northern section can be rough in places.


Very nice. Thank you again. I guess by rough it was meant to mean tough rather than filled with gravel.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

rough as in broken pavement and potholes in places


----------

